

Fabchannel - The Reasons Why We Stopped - danw
http://www.fabchannel.com/

======
jfornear
As a longtime user of Fabchannel, I'm disappointed by all this. The future
looks bleak for labels unwilling to embrace what their real customers, music
fans, want. Instead of turning to fear and taking defensive measures, they
should be taking advantage of the changing times.

Related: <http://muxtape.com/story>

------
JacobAldridge
Nice, well-thought out communication about why the business stopped (albeit
poorly laid out). Also a great example of pg's comment that for startups _"If
you can just avoid dying, you get rich."_ [1]

It's always a shame to see a business you know _could_ work ultimately
discover that they can't. Without knowing much more than what this blog
covers, I can imagine this is a business model that will work at some point.

My best guess about the difference between that future, successful site and
Fabchannel is that the next site will come from much closer to the major
labels - leveraging solid relationships into an acceptable product, instead of
creating a solid product but not being successful at generating the required
volume of relationships needed to make it viable.

[1] <http://www.paulgraham.com/die.html>

